# Where can I choose a matress?



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I know where to buy matressess from, before all you kind people point me in the direction of the home depatment of the MoE.
I would like to choose at matress suitable for my back rather than being pointed in the general matress area of a bed selling place. The only one I have found selling matresses is in dubai mall at a super saver discounted Ramadan price of 25,000. Whilst we are earning 77,000 a month (thanks Andy) I am a bit tight to spend this much. Any ideas rather than the usual ikea/debenhams and at a stretch the home place in Oasis whose name escapes me.

Ta...I think back ache is making me grouchy


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out the new Danube in Ibn B mall. I just bought a matress for our guest bedroom. Individual coils, king size, for 2400 Dhms.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a specialist bed shop near burjamann called Sofa to Bed (they also in UK) and one in Garhoud near my old office, can't remember what it is called.

Sure it isn't lack of **** that making you grouchy?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have a look at this thread....they seem to have listed a lot of options:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/52300-where-good-place-buy-bed.html

Let me know when you find one because I think I'm due for a mattress change as well!


----------



## aldxb (Sep 12, 2010)

25k??!! I bought a Magniflex memory mattress for 7k from Neo Living in Mazaya centre on SZR. It does wonders, was desparate to get back to it when I was away for a month! They have others to try too, the website has all the info - just google them ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

there are some mattress places in Karama near the GPO... also a shop for the Restonic brand on SZR near the Crowne Plaza


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justforus said:


> I know where to buy matressess from, before all you kind people point me in the direction of the home depatment of the MoE.
> I would like to choose at matress suitable for my back rather than being pointed in the general matress area of a bed selling place. The only one I have found selling matresses is in dubai mall at a super saver discounted Ramadan price of 25,000. Whilst we are earning 77,000 a month (thanks Andy) I am a bit tight to spend this much. Any ideas rather than the usual ikea/debenhams and at a stretch the home place in Oasis whose name escapes me.
> 
> Ta...I think back ache is making me grouchy



If you want a bed tailored for your specific requirements, then go to King Koil on SZR 04 331 9619


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Shop near Burjamann is And So to Bed!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Shop near Burjamann is And So to Bed!!!


There is also a branch of that store on the Beach Road in Jumeriah 3
-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks folks. Got one from Marina in the end and going to get one of those memory foam things to put on the top. Works out best pricewise since I spent an arm and a leg shopping for the bed....plus all the stuff that has to be bought with it.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

There is Serta opposite the Capitol Hotel, and I have been informed that Sealy will be in Dubai within 45 days.

Then there is Dux - Duxiana-Duxiana UAE-DUX Bed-Duxiana Store UAE-Bed Shops Dubai


----------

